# Not your average furry friend



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Stem to stern, one inch?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah about that, I'd say. Actually not the biggest I've found so far, but it's above average. 

It's interesting as it actually looks black from the naked eye.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

What freaks me out is the multiple eyes. Maybe it gives it wide-angle viewing since it can't swivel its head.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Probably would have done more good than harm. It would only be eating other insects, which I am assuming you are trying to get rid of.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

oh my god where the $#[email protected] do you live because i dont want to be anywhere that has bugs like that.... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

no seriously thats really wow... he (or she) is HUGE!

me i would not have taken a picture... i would have fainted and had to be rushed the hospital.... ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> What freaks me out is the multiple eyes. Maybe it gives it wide-angle viewing since it can't swivel its head.


Haha yeah it's weird to see all those eyes lol. Funny thing is, I'm not really so much scared of spiders, but it's spider webs I have a phobia of, weirdly enough. THIS, was quite terrifying to go in lol. Very long pole, slowly work my way in. 

Though it's all mental fear. Don't think we have any actual harmful spiders around here. 

I also never see any bugs upstairs. Maybe my cat eats them.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> Haha yeah it's weird to see all those eyes lol. Funny thing is, I'm not really so much scared of spiders, but it's spider webs I have a phobia of, weirdly enough. THIS, was quite terrifying to go in lol. Very long pole, slowly work my way in.
> 
> Though it's all mental fear. Don't think we have any actual harmful spiders around here.
> 
> I also never see any bugs upstairs. Maybe my cat eats them.


 
no offence but im never coming to visit you :laughing:

I would be running around like monk (the tv show) and in a spacesuit.... all bugs give me the creeps


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't like these
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...safe=off&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&tbs=isch:1
the really hairy ones move very fast so it's hard to squash them.

Here's a good little beast
http://www.traveljournals.net/pictures/l/13/135041-rhinoceros-beetle-la-fortuna-costa-rica.jpg
on someone else's hand.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You found Bertha! I've been looking for her all week! Thanks!

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> I don't like these
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...safe=off&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&tbs=isch:1
> the really hairy ones move very fast so it's hard to squash them.
> 
> ...



I get some centipedes too. Those always surprise me, because they're so quick. I can be doing something ans ZOOM just see it run across the room in like 3 seconds. It would actually be interesting to see a slow motion video of one.


----------

